# 2022 Frontier Festival



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2021)

Our Frontier Festival is back. It will be held at the usual location, Chehaw Park in Albany. The dates are January 7, 8,9. All aspects of pre 1840 living, skills, and activities will be showcased and exhibited. 

Ya`ll come see us.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 16, 2021)

I told my wife about it last night.  If we're able, we'd like to bring the young'uns  come visit for a spell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2021)

Hopefully we’ll make it this time.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2021)

Nic,  I am trying to find a map of the campground.  I am thinking about pulling my camper there and staying with my grandsons.  I don't see a map, or a lot of information on the campground.  Meeno won't go if they don't have a nice restroom. 
Do you know anything about that area of Chehaw?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 16, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Nic,  I am trying to find a map of the campground.  I am thinking about pulling my camper there and staying with my grandsons.  I don't see a map, or a lot of information on the campground.  Meeno won't go if they don't have a nice restroom.
> Do you know anything about that area of Chehaw?


Pappy, see if this can help you. You may have to magnify it a bit.

https://media.mobilerving.com/mobilerving/uploads/1997/1470752803_uploads.jpg

The Frontier Festival is held over in the tent camping area.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Pappy, see if this can help you. You may have to magnify it a bit.
> 
> https://media.mobilerving.com/mobilerving/uploads/1997/1470752803_uploads.jpg
> 
> The Frontier Festival is held over in the tent camping area.


thank you Todd,  that helps a lot.

I will give them a call.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 16, 2021)

I will be there. Y'all come and visit us!


----------



## Milkman (Dec 16, 2021)

Is the main activity/exhibit day on Saturday?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Is the main activity/exhibit day on Saturday?




Kind of a tossup between Saturday and Sunday. Both days will be good though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 16, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> I will be there. Y'all come and visit us!



got me a reservation to camp there.  Should be in around 8pm on Friday.  Pulling out around lunch on Sunday


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 17, 2021)

I sure am planning on being there.Not sure how many or which days yet.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 17, 2021)

I don’t see why I won’t be there.  It ain’t like its far.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 17, 2021)

I’ve never been. Need to make it happen. Been looking into a long hunter persona so this may give me some needed information.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 17, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I’ve never been. Need to make it happen. Been looking into a long hunter persona so this may give me some needed information.


You can ride with GW and me if you want.We might pick up some others alo g the way.Day trip for us .


----------



## Geezer Ray (Dec 18, 2021)

Made reservations for RV camping, plan on being there late Friday.


----------



## georgiarebel6165 (Dec 18, 2021)

Glad to hear this!  Will there be a list of event times for things exhibited or do just browse around the different demonstrations taking place?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 18, 2021)

sounds like we need to plan on grilling some burgers or something.  Would anyone be interested in a group meal?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 18, 2021)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/chehaw-frontier-festival-gon-member-meet-up.1008360/

lets plan a meeting place and time


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 28, 2021)

I’m looking forward to this.


----------



## chehawknapper (Dec 31, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Nic,  I am trying to find a map of the campground.  I am thinking about pulling my camper there and staying with my grandsons.  I don't see a map, or a lot of information on the campground.  Meeno won't go if they don't have a nice restroom.
> Do you know anything about that area of Chehaw?


Call the ticket booth and get a reservation for your camper. They have full hookup sites and sites with just electric and water. Dump station is beside the bathroom. 229 430-5277.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 4, 2022)

I would like to be able to get by there and meet some of you legends of the forum. Not sure if I can but maybe.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 4, 2022)

slow motion said:


> I would like to be able to get by there and meet some of you legends of the forum. Not sure if I can but maybe.



come on down.... there will be a lot of us there, good Lord willing


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 4, 2022)

Early in the week yet but it’s looking good now for making this.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 5, 2022)

We have a meet/shakehands/put face to setup for 11 am Sat. near Nic's teepee .... 

@crackerdave is organizing a cook/eat meet up .... at the campground ...  I am sure he give a time soon ....

I hope to have some name tags there .....


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2022)

BriarPatch99 said:


> We have a meet/shakehands/put face to setup for 11 am Sat. near Nic's teepee ....
> 
> @crackerdave is organizing a cook/eat meet up .... at the campground ...  I am sure he give a time soon ....
> 
> ...



forum is spelt *RONG!*
Billy must have been doing the proof reading


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 5, 2022)

My bad ...that was a quick throw together Photoshop job  .... I flunked third reader ?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2022)

BriarPatch99 said:


> My bad ...that was a quick throw together Photoshop job  .... I flunked third reader ?



Its alrite.   I do that kind of stuff all the time.

do you have the labels to print?  I have some 2 x 4 self adhesive labels at work if you need them


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 5, 2022)

I supposed to have some ....I got hunt them up ....


----------



## trad bow (Jan 6, 2022)

BriarPatch99 said:


> My bad ...that was a quick throw together Photoshop job  .... I flunked third reader ?


I guess I did too. I read right on over it. The Billy in me.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2022)

You fellas need a spill cheker.


----------



## specialk (Jan 6, 2022)

i'm familiar with a threem but not a fourm.....


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 6, 2022)

I have a mild case of keyboard dyslexia and type that word that way almost all the time.  I write it correctly.  Whenever I type it I have to look back to see if I got it right that time.  LOL


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 6, 2022)

If I even spell right the first time ....which is rare ....spell check will come along and change what I typed to a totally different word ....that makes me look more a fool than I really am ....

Fact Checkers and spell checkers belong in the same corner of fire pit below ....


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 6, 2022)

A Leftist invention, surely.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 6, 2022)

BriarPatch99 said:


> If I even spell right the first time ....which is rare ....spell check will come along and change what I typed to a totally different word ....that makes me look more a fool than I really am ....
> 
> Fact Checkers and spell checkers belong in the same corner of fire pit below ....


Truth!
They are of the debbil.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 6, 2022)

I have caught my wife's upper respitory infection.
I hate to miss this event,but I don't want to spread it to yall. 
Thanks for the offer of a ride,Wishbone.

Have fun!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 6, 2022)

One our fellow GON members tested positive for Covid today.  ....

I ain't the only one that can't spell?  "respiratory"...

Better go get tested ...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 6, 2022)

BriarPatch99 said:


> One our fellow GON members tested positive for Covid today.  ....
> 
> I ain't the only one that can't spell?  "respiratory"...
> 
> Better go get tested ...



yep.  better go get the test.  It is pretty much a non event to do


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 6, 2022)

@NE GA Pappy  ...got name tags printed today ... with correct spelling !!


----------



## slow motion (Jan 6, 2022)

Still trying to make it and meet a few of you fine folks. Wife's excited for it. She always loved the knapin at Cartersville. Bought herself a bow there. Told her about this and she lit up. Started talking about the people we met there. She was quite impressed with the skill and friendly nature of Benji aka yellow knife. Only met him the once but he invited us to stay for the low country boil. He's a fine fella like all the other Forum members I've met over the years.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 6, 2022)

man, those look great.

Now if I can just remember how to spell my name


----------



## Milkman (Jan 6, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> man, those look great.
> 
> Now if I can just remember how to spell my name



P-a-p-y


----------



## Geezer Ray (Jan 6, 2022)

Which name do you rite on it?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 6, 2022)

Milkman said:


> P-a-p-y



I was thinkin P-A-P-I


----------



## Milkman (Jan 6, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was thinkin P-A-P-I



That’s it


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 6, 2022)

Milkman said:


> That’s it



they taut us goot at Mud Creek Skool


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 6, 2022)

Geezer Ray said:


> Which name do you rite on it?



Forum name ...  

Then introduce with yourself with given name ...


----------



## Geezer Ray (Jan 7, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I was thinkin P-A-P-I


Why would I rite Papi on my name tag?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 7, 2022)

Geezer Ray said:


> Why would I rite Papi on my name tag?



it is easier to spell than Geezer Ray.


----------



## Concrete Pete (Jan 7, 2022)

This looks like a great time!

I’m sad I’ll have to miss it!


----------



## slow motion (Jan 8, 2022)

Late start and so used to taking 85 south when I go through Atlanta made it almost t Newman before I realized it. Taking the long way. I won't make the 11 o'clock meet up but maybe I will still be able to meet a few of you folks


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2022)

Where y’all at?  We are over watching the hawk throwing competition.


----------



## Crakajak (Jan 8, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Where y’all at?  We are over watching the hawk throwing competition.


If you see Keebs tell her to call her daughter .


----------



## Geezer Ray (Jan 8, 2022)

Great weather today for the festival.  Enjoyed meeting all who was able to make it. See faces but can't remember names. Had a great time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2022)

It was great putting faces to names and seeing friends, enjoyed it.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 8, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> It was great putting faces to names and seeing friends, enjoyed it.


Are you at Casa Ruger?


----------



## slow motion (Jan 8, 2022)

Me and my girlfriend are headed back north. Met several forum members and missed meeting several. Thanks to Mr. Nic and Mr. Ben for identifying the broken point I had. Think you said Ridge and Valley chert. Yeah I know I don't have a very good memory.  Enjoyed ourselves at the festival and found time to check out the zoo. Thanks for organizing this folks. Gonna try some BBQ on the way home. Maybe HognBones.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Are you at Casa Ruger?



Yes sir


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 8, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yes sir


Pretty quick, enjoyed meeting you today


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 8, 2022)

I got there late and missed dang near everybody.  Did get to see Nic for the first time in a while which I definitely wanted to do.  Got to meet a few others for the first time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Pretty quick, enjoyed meeting you today



Stopped at Bucees even. 

I enjoyed meeting you. At good time, maybe I can come down and you can show me the orchard. We can have a proper sit down.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 8, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Stopped at Bucees even.
> 
> I enjoyed meeting you. At good time, maybe I can come down and you can show me the orchard. We can have a proper sit down.


That’s a plan


----------



## Milkman (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Jan 8, 2022)

Ruger,this was what I was struggling to remember today.

“The Death of the Ball Turret Gunner”
From my mother’s sleep I fell into the State,
And I hunched in it’s belly till my wet fur froze.
Six miles from earth, loosed from its dream of life,
I woke to black flak and the nightmare fighters.
When I died they washed me out of the turret with a hose.
Randall Jarrel  (1914-1965)


----------



## slow motion (Jan 8, 2022)

Milkman said:


>




Does this help?


----------



## slow motion (Jan 8, 2022)

Actually my sweetie took a few.


----------



## Mauser (Jan 8, 2022)

Enjoyed meeting and talking to y'all today. Hopefully we can do it again and stay longer


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 8, 2022)

Mauser said:


> Enjoyed meeting and talking to y'all today. Hopefully we can do it again and stay longer


I especially liked talking to you about your rifle. The only 7x57 I have is a Ruger.# 1.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Does this help?
> 
> View attachment 1127556


Nice to meet you and your wife today


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 8, 2022)

Night all


----------



## Mauser (Jan 8, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I especially liked talking to you about your rifle. The only 7x57 I have is a Ruger.# 1.


Yes sir it was good talking to you as well, we'll get together and talk guns some more. My wife gets tired of all my gun talk lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 8, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I especially liked talking to you about your rifle. The only 7x57 I have is a Ruger.# 1.



a few weeks back I picked up a nice Ruger M77 in 7 x 57.  I haven't owned a 7 x 57 in over 40 years.  The sweet part of this deal was I was able to get over 300 rounds of factory commercial ammo with it, so I don't have to go searching for bang bangs.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 8, 2022)

I got a few pictures.  I don't have a SD card reader on my laptop, so I will have to try and load them here after I get back home.

It sure was good to meet everyone down here today.  I wish we had more time to meet and greet.  

Thanks Jimmy for making up the name badges.  That was a keen idea.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 8, 2022)

Enjoyed swapping lies with folks today, especially Nick and Ben. Beautiful setup as always!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2022)

One day I have to make it down! Between all the ups and downs of my families health over the last couple years it has kept us away! Things should settle down soon… maybe next year if the Good Lord see fit for us too!


----------



## slow motion (Jan 8, 2022)

Had this to leave with y'all that were camping but I forgot. Maybe next time.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 8, 2022)

Slow Motion ....good to meet you today ...enjoyed char with you all !!


----------



## slow motion (Jan 8, 2022)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Slow Motion ....good to meet you today ...enjoyed char with you all !!


Nice to meet you as well Sir and everyone else.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 8, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I got a few pictures.  I don't have a SD card reader on my laptop, so I will have to try and load them here after I get back home.
> 
> It sure was good to meet everyone down here today.  I wish we had more time to meet and greet.
> 
> Thanks Jimmy for making up the name badges.  That was a keen idea.



Crazy how those name tags came about ...

I had made up a quick Photoshop badge right after we all talked doing a meet up(with incorrect spelling) ... any I got out my stick on label ...guess what ... one  the five colors was out and no cartridges to replace ....

Anyway ...trip to Douglas no ink to be found ....but I had had a backup plan ...I had Photoshopped two tags on a 4" x 6" photo I had placed a a USB key ....I had first went to the office part of Wally World and found the clips ....20 minutes later the photo lab had me 40 3" x 4" name tags ....half a 4x6 photo ...

Hole punched the holes and connected the clip ......magic GON name tags .... less than $10 total !!!?


----------



## pjciii (Jan 8, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Actually my sweetie took a few.
> 
> View attachment 1127557View attachment 1127558
> View attachment 1127559View attachment 1127560


Thank you. My Goodness it looked like a stunning day there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 8, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Ruger,this was what I was struggling to remember today.
> 
> “The Death of the Ball Turret Gunner”
> From my mother’s sleep I fell into the State,
> ...



Here’s info on the YB40 we talked about. Not operationally successful but interesting.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_YB-40_Flying_Fortress


----------



## slow motion (Jan 8, 2022)

pjciii said:


> Thank you. My Goodness it looked like a stunning day there.


Definitely a good day.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 9, 2022)

I enjoyed meeting everyone.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 9, 2022)

I posted some pics in the GON Member Meeting thread..

I can cross post them here if anyone has problems finding them


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 9, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I posted some pics in the GON Member Meeting thread..
> 
> I can cross post them here if anyone has problems finding them


Load them up if you please


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 10, 2022)

And a good time was had by all.


----------

